# All Peach Blushes!!!



## malvales (May 12, 2010)

I am currently crrrazy over peach blushes (gosh where have i been?!?!) and I feel I have to own as many pretty peach blushes as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have just had 1 at the moment (so sad..): MAC Peaches. Next blush to buy is NARS Gina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also like orangey color blush like Taj Mahal. It is so pretty!

So before I add more and more, and more...I want to know what other pretty peach blushes out there, and what are your favorite peach blushes?


----------



## Bonitinha (May 12, 2010)

Try MAC Peachykeen or Nars Orgasm.  I have also heard rave reviews about Chanel In Love blush on the Chanel discussion board.


----------



## jazmatazz (May 12, 2010)

MAC Peachykeen and Melba


----------



## tigerkutiie (May 12, 2010)

MAC Melba. One of my favorite blush!


----------



## hhunt2 (May 12, 2010)

Recently, I've been really loven peach blushes as well, but I always reach for Mac's *Nuance *m/b (it's like a peachy gold).

I know it's discontinued BUT I've seen it at many CCO's several times (currently, I see them in the sets with MSF and mes').


----------



## kittykit (May 12, 2010)

Nuance is my favourite! I also like Peachykeen and Nars Orgasm.


----------



## vintageroses (May 12, 2010)

I love ripe peach! I know it's LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This thread is gonna make me go out spend more on peach blushes!


----------



## xjslx (May 12, 2010)

Good call on NARS Gina (it's my absolute favorite peach blush of all time)!  

MAC Eversun (from the Tribe Warriors collection) is also a good peach blush if you can get your hands on it...


----------



## iluvmac (May 12, 2010)

Another vote for Melba!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 12, 2010)

You already have my #1 love, Peaches, but I've also been using Instant Chic daily since I got it. It's like a toned down version of Peaches with some coral thrown in. Very pretty! I also like Springsheen, NARS Orgasm & Torrid.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (May 12, 2010)

the only peachy colors i have are
MAC Melba, MAC Ripe Peach Ombre

but my other faves are: Nars Amour, MAC Fleurry.. well i find myself reaching for these most often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need to get NARS Gilda/Gina, MAC Peaches, MAC Eversun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's going to be added to my wishlist soon!


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 12, 2010)

Too Faced ; Papa Dont Peach. Peachy but not to light.


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

Mac Springsheen and a new peach blush by E.L.F.


----------



## malvales (May 12, 2010)

Found some pretty peach blushes on the net:





Benefit Georgia, MAC Spaced Out, MAC BPB Joyous, NARS Crazed, NARS Gina, MAC Nuance, MAC Dainty, Rimmel Santa Rose, Rimmel Apricot, Rimmel Pink Rose

MAC Spaced Out and Joyous look pretty! Has anybody ever tried them?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 12, 2010)

My fave peach blushes are MAC's Cantaloupe and Nars Deep Throat (more of a pinky peach). I also like Eversun though that's more of a bronzey peach on me


----------



## hhunt2 (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_MAC Spaced Out and Joyous look pretty! Has anybody ever tried them?_

 
Spaced Out is nice.  Peach with a pink undertone; Kinda like a duo chrome effect.


----------



## hil34 (May 15, 2010)

I loveee my Instant Chic blush!


----------



## Nepenthe (May 15, 2010)

I adore peach blushes.  Lately I've been layering them over Coral Crepe paint pot (yep, I put it on my cheeks.. lol).

My absolute favourite from MAC is Nuance.. a definitely shame it's LE.  Mine's looking a little flat these days. D:

I also discovered a new combination, NARS Orgasm layered over Taj Mahal is fabulous. <3


----------



## Kragey (May 15, 2010)

I love NARS Orgasm--it's my favorite blush--but Milani Luminous is the same exact color with a little less glitter. Hence, most people end up preferring the Milani, and considering the price, I'd recommend it instead.

I also love a love of the CoverGirl Cheekers peaches!

The NYX powder blush in Peach and the cream blushes in Glow and Boho Chic are really wonderful peach colors.

As far as MAC goes, I love Peachtwist and Melba.


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2010)

NYX terracota!


----------



## stv578 (May 16, 2010)

Only peach I can do is a bronze-y peach.  Giorgio Armani sheer blush in #3 is nice.


----------



## malvales (May 17, 2010)

Oh my, too many peach blushes too little time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks lovely ladies for all your recs! I put them all in my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got NARS Gina and I love it! Trully peach color! And I will be getting Nuance from swap soon! woohoo!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2010)

I am also loving peach blushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mac Peachykeen, Hipness and Dainty are great.


----------



## yazerella (May 28, 2010)

My favourite peachy blush (at the moment) has to be Too Faced - Papa Don't Peach. And the packaging is cute too.


----------



## Purrceys (May 30, 2010)

Benefit's Coralista! (George Peach is ultra sheer & doesn't show on many people)

The Balm's Hot Mama!


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

I love pinker peach by MAC although it is discontinued now.


----------



## geeko (Jun 16, 2010)

I am working for MAC...and these two are the most popular peach shades that people buy @ my counter....

- Melba
- Springsheen


----------



## Dani California (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh I love peach blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My faves are:
MAC Style -like a hot peachy coral
NARS orgasm

I also like MAC springsheen, peachykeen, ripe peach, nuance, hipness


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 8, 2010)

Too Faced Papa Don't Peach is the best peach blush. It gives you a gorgeous glow,it lasts forever, is pigmented, and the packging is the cutest!


----------



## geeko (Jul 8, 2010)

I would recommend

Springsheen, Melba, Style, Sunbasque .....


----------



## Dar (Jul 22, 2010)

Im waiting on 2 from ELF one is meant to be similar to a nars blush , Also Benefit Georgia


----------



## geeko (Aug 4, 2010)

My personal favourites:

MAC peachykeen
MAC springsheen
MAC melba
MAC warm soul
MAC dainty mineralized blush
MAC ripe peach blush ombre ** Limited edition though
MAC foolish me - it's more of a coral peach... very beautiful though
MAC style as i mentioned above

and if u can get your hands on Shu uemura..
Shu Uemura P peach 47


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Aug 7, 2010)

NARS Multiple Tint in Turks & Caicos looks orange in the tube, but goes on the skin a really fresh pure peach color!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 7, 2010)

^I love peachy blushes >_< The suit me best. My list of faves:

- Mac Superdupernatural - My #1 blush. I need more backups of this one
- Mac Hipness
- Mac Ripe Peach
- Nars Taj Mahal - more of a golden orange but still love it
- Some Aromaleigh ones I can't think of oops!

I love to layer peach blushes over Joi de Vivre or Optomistic Orange cremeblend blush


----------



## gsbn (Sep 1, 2010)

Estee Lauder in Peach Nuance is a good dupe of Ripe Peach


----------



## StyleDemonXoXo (Sep 3, 2010)

MAC Style, it's a peachy coral frost and is soo gorgeous!


----------



## iqaganda (Oct 17, 2010)

I am currently collecting Peach Blushes too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's my recommendation:

  	Another Vote for MELBA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	MAC Ripe Peach
  	Estee Lauder Peach Nuance
  	Instant Chic

  	etc. etc. etc. I'll try to check tomorrow! I still have TONS of peach blushes on my make up stash! It's my go-to blush everyday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I gotta gotta sleep now.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Nov 25, 2010)

another vote for 'Instant Chic' here.


----------



## Sarah Caron (Feb 20, 2013)

I love Melba! Other than Peaches, it's my go-to peach blush! I don't like blushes with shimmer, so I'm not too keen on most of the others from MAC.


----------



## kpxgenie (Feb 20, 2013)

I had a new discovery!  In addition to all the listed mac peach blushes (and I think I have almost all of them), Korean blushes usually have nothing but pink and peach blushes.  It's probably bc their fair skin is accentuated beat by peach colors.  I've been using Peripera Smile Fit Blusher in Coral Orange.  It's more of a peachy coral, not really orange, and it reminds me of Mac Peaches with a little more coral.


----------



## Sarah Caron (Feb 20, 2013)

Melba and Peaches are pretty similar, but Melba is WAY more pigmented... I did two passes of Melba to get that color. I had to do about 10 passes of Peaches. Both are lovely, but Melba is my all time favorite blush!!!


----------



## tats (Feb 23, 2013)

Illamasqua powder blushes Lover, Excite and cream blush in Rude (all VERY pigmented)


----------



## kpxgenie (Feb 24, 2013)

Sarah Caron said:


> Melba and Peaches are pretty similar, but Melba is WAY more pigmented... I did two passes of Melba to get that color. I had to do about 10 passes of Peaches. Both are lovely, but Melba is my all time favorite blush!!!


	Thanks for this!  I have peaches & it is pretty but sheer.  Looks like I'll be grabbing Melba next!


----------



## calicandee (Jan 17, 2014)

Mac Peachykeen and Melba are on my wish list! Mac peaches is a nice one!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 18, 2014)

Peach/corals are my favourite blush colours. Without quite intending to get this many, my collection now has:

  MAC:
  Melba
  Peachykeen
  Immortal Flower
  Modern Mandarin
  My Paradise
  Marine Life
  Flower Fantasy
  Flatter Me

  NARS:
  Liberte
  Torrid
  Day Dream

  I'm doing some pruning, but none of these are going anywhere!


----------



## User38 (Jan 18, 2014)

Stila self adjusting peach blush


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 14, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Peach/corals are my favourite blush colours. Without quite intending to get this many, my collection now has:
> 
> MAC:
> Melba
> ...


  I ended up swapping out a couple of colours and adding in MAC Ripe for Love,Hourglass Dim Infusion and Bobbi Brown Fresh Melon Pot Rouge. I'm always happy to replace an item with a more flattering colour or finish.


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 22, 2014)

I posted these under the Covergirl discussion but it seemed appropriate to post here as well.

  I am a huge fan of peach blush and my newest find is Covergirl Clean Glow in Peaches.

  It's a beautiful blush with three peach-hued shades, a light, medium, and dark. I find the best way to use it is to swirl your brush through all the colors and apply. I had to apply two layers because it goes on very light.

  I'm really enjoying it so far. This is the first Covergirl product I've bought in well over 5 years and it is starting to change my mind about the line.


----------

